# New boy: Fading Grey



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

My keeper from my litter F.  He's so sweet and calm.

*Fantasias Fading Grey*
SSP | 22.03.13


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

He is a very handsome mouse!


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

He really is a pretty little fella


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

He's so beautiful!


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

What a stunner! He's really frightfully pretty :lol:


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

gorgeous


----------

